# unkown bike?



## mruiz (Jan 27, 2014)

I never seen this type of frame. I think British, short chain guard, gutter fenders. I am not keeping, don't know who will want it either. No head badge. Double top tube.


----------



## mre straightbar (Jan 27, 2014)

*need better pics*

Just sayin


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 27, 2014)

Interesting mix of features. What size frame is it and what type of wheels does it looks like it takes? The 3-piece cranks and lugs give it a european feel, but the bent seat stays and split top bar are more American. Canadian maybe? It's an odd mix of stuff. I might be interested in it if you don't want it and the condition is salvageable for a custom bike.


----------



## mruiz (Jan 27, 2014)

Wheels  were 26 inch. Mike if you what it it's yours.? got any schwinn parts to trade, like cranks, fenders,  a frame.
 Mitch


----------



## tailhole (Jan 27, 2014)

Yeah, looks British or at least European.  Has a real graceful, refined look of a Brit Gentlemen's bike.
I've seen some funky 50s-60s frames from China & Japan too.  I'm sure the answer is out there.


----------



## mruiz (Jan 29, 2014)

unknown Bike now belongs to Sirmike1983. Still unknown to experts.


----------

